# International moving service in Phitsanulok



## l4ny04 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi,

I'm about to end my works here in phitsanulok, and i need to ship back most of my stuff to indonesia (personal items, household). the weight is approximately 160kg and maybe 1-2 cubic meters.

Do you have any recommendation of the good international mover that i can use? 
I have checked santa fe relocation service, and apparently they dont have any branch in Phitsanulok, and there will be additional cost of 500 usd just to send their crew, and trucks. 

Regards,
Fel


----------

